# Heater vs No Heater



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a aquarium with 2 Platy. The temp. w/o a heater is 74 F. Should I get a heater? It would only be raising the temp. 2 degrees...


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

simplykayla76 said:


> I have a aquarium with 2 Platy. The temp. w/o a heater is 74 F. Should I get a heater? It would only be raising the temp. 2 degrees...


Hello s...

I'd recommend a heater. Most aquarium fish are tropical and do best in water between 76 and 82 degrees. Two degrees is really quite a difference and good aquarium heaters are generally inexpensive. A heater will keep the water temp stable year round for the fish and plants.

Choosing a heater is pretty simple. For tanks up to 30 gallons, you need 5 watts per gallon. For larger tanks, then 3 watts per gallon of tank volume is recommended.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That temp is fine for Platies. I keep mine at 75F, as with all of my livebearers. Some say as long as you keep your house comfortable your water will be fine, but that is incredibly wrong and different for every person. For example, in the Winter I keep my house at 64-65...that is WAY too cold for Angels and frankly every fish I keep. Others may like their house warmer.

Nice to have a heater. I tend to unplug mine in the Summer time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I third a heater.If your house does drop below a certain temp then it will keep the water a constant warm temp for the fish.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Will be getting a heater.


----------

